# 3D Movie IJN A/C Amagi



## Shinpachi (Jun 4, 2008)

Here is my handmade 3D stereo-view movie.
I will be happy if you ALL enjoy one of the historic scenes in 3D view.

Material was selected from IJN A/C Amagi filmed by the United States Strategic Bombing Survey at Port Kure in possibly September, 1945.
3D effect by Cross-eye viewing.

Original image's height:width ratio was 1:2.9333 but -
Converted to .avi form, it has been distorted to 1:2.2641
Please select 1:1.85(screen mode)on your media player, if possible. 
Sorry for my complicated explanation. I'm still improving the technique.

Please enjoy again!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 5, 2008)

Bugger! I can't seem to get the avi file to work.. 

Amagi...another modelling project on the go!


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 6, 2008)

Sorry Wayne. You can't see avi file.

I have just uploaded the same film in wmv(for Windows Media Player) and vob(in zip)DVD formats for your conveniences. How are they?

The vob file is the best one because you do not have to fix the image size to see. The wmv needs fix to screen mode samely as avi.
mpeg would be the worst because distortion is terrible for my 3D work.

Thank you for your attention to my work always 
I hope you can enjoy now.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 6, 2008)

Yep, can see the wmv, file. but not the zip...? Thanks mate!

I have a downloaded file somewhere that shows your short section plus some additional footage of Amagi...


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 6, 2008)

Wayne, please try -

1. Download and save "Kure1945_3D_Amagi_VIDEO_TS.zip" on desktop.
2. Open the zip file to produce "Kure1945_3D_Amagi_VIDEO_TS" folder on the same place.
3. Open the Kure1945_3D_Amagi_VIDEO_TS folder to find "VTS_01_0.IFO" file.

This is the target file. Click it. Windows Media Player will catch it.

In my case, the media player version is "9 series" which can catch the file.
If you have DVD player, it will also be able to catch the file.

I hope you can catch it well.

<I have a downloaded file somewhere that shows your short section plus some additional footage of Amagi...>

I eager to see it Wayne 
I'll be happy to wait.

I have ever been to Adelaide about twenty five years before, just the year when you had a big bush fire.
It was a clean, calm and fantastic city.
Good day!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 7, 2008)

Ok, followed your instructions and got to see it, Thanks Shinpachi! 

I will get my daughter to edit the file so I can post the Amagi piece, it is about 30 seconds of a 7 minute file that is 76mB.

Ah, glad you have been to our fair city, glad you liked your visit, and yes we have had some pretty serious bushfires here...not very nice!


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 7, 2008)

Thank you Wayne for your kindness.
Please tell my best thanks to your brilliant daughter!


----------



## v2 (Jun 7, 2008)

Well done Shinpachi!


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 7, 2008)

Thank you v2. I'm glad you can enjoy too.

Attached image is Port Kure 2008 in stereo-view from Google Earth.
I always think of the best assortments of pictures or CG images. 
Please enjoy


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 7, 2008)

My previous 3D CG works.

A6M2 Mitsubishi Zero
Tail landing gear of A6M Mitsubishi Zeros
Suicide rocket attacker OHKA

Making stereo-view was easy on 3d CG works.
"Amagi" is my first challenge on a historic film.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 8, 2008)

Nice work on the Zero and Ohka, Shinpachi!

Ok here is the Amagi file courtesy of my daughter's assistance, took a while but finally got it to load...


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 8, 2008)

Thank you Wayne! This is PERFECT 
My eyes open WIDE on the 1945 scene.
This will be a good material for me with no doubt.

Please tell my best regards to your ...speedy-job(I create this word) daughter!
Thank you very much.


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 8, 2008)

Coupled a pair of shots to stereo-view


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 8, 2008)

Geographic view of Hiroshima, Kure and Mitsuko-jima(Mitsuko Island=Amagi sunken place).

This has been a good opportunity for me to learn how it was soon after the war over. Thank you.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 8, 2008)

Shinpachi said:


> Thank you Wayne! This is PERFECT
> My eyes open WIDE on the 1945 scene.
> This will be a good material for me with no doubt.
> 
> ...



I've told her and You're welcome, Shinpachi.

Are you aware that IJN Katsuragi was moored at the same Island just above and to the right of the top end, of where you have placed your circle?


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 8, 2008)

Good question Wayne!

As far as I checked about Katsuragi here, it was said camouflaged perfectly with imitation houses and even roads(!) on the deck. I do not know how it was on unseen part of the island of the film but the my circled structure seems ......doesn't it?


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 9, 2008)

Shinpachi said:


> it was said camouflaged perfectly with imitation houses and even roads(!) on the deck. I do not know how it was on unseen part of the island of the film but the my circled structure seems ......doesn't it?



Katsuragi and Amagi at one stage were both camouflaged with trees, buildings and roads.
The area you have circled, I think it is a building structure of some kind.
Katsuragi is off to the right at the other end of Mitsuko-jima.
I will scan a couple of images for you to see their relative positions.


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 9, 2008)

Much impressed with your very detailed knowledge about IJN vessels. I myself have only found a shot of picture of Katsuragi with big crack on the deck. ttp://pds.exblog.jp/pds/1/200709/29/83/d0002883_1252867.jpg

OK I will wait for your further information.
I don't dislike this kind of research either 
Thank you.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 9, 2008)

Good shot! you can still see some of the camo pattern on the flight deck.

I'm sure I have this shot...somewhere, will check later when I get home from work.


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 10, 2008)

Australian Prime Minister Mr.Rudd is now in Japan!
Welcome to Hiroshima, Kyoto and Osaka(my town)?

Photo
ttp://www.47news.jp/PN/200806/PN2008060901000221.-.-.CI0002.jpg

Local TV News: Mr Rudd and his wife Thérèse in Hiroshima
ƒI[ƒXƒgƒ‰ƒŠƒAŽñ‘Š‚ª•½˜aŒö‰€–K–â


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 11, 2008)

Didn't get on the net last night, sorry...

here is the overhead shot of Mitsuko-jima that shows the camouflage and relative positions of both carriers...with the Amagi under bombing attack to the middle left and Katsuragi to the right.

Could you translate the info on the bottom of the picture, please Shinpachi?

Photo reference, 
Perfect Guide , The Aircraft Carriers of the Imperial Japanese Navy and Army.
by Gakken Co. Ltd.


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 11, 2008)

Perfect photograph!
Thank you for your posting when you are busy.

Here is the same image with my translation.
Wishing it any help for you


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 11, 2008)

Overlayed with present Mitsuko-jima.
This island is now used as a logistic center of imported salt.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks Shinpachi for the translation!


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 11, 2008)

You are welcome. I've enjoyed it.
Good day!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 12, 2008)

here is another shot of Amagi under attack, where you can clearly see the camo netting...

Photo reference, 
Perfect Guide , The Aircraft Carriers of the Imperial Japanese Navy and Army.
by Gakken Co. Ltd.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 12, 2008)

Nice work Shinpachi.


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 12, 2008)

Thank you Wayne for more impressive photograph.
Yes, it's so close that camo details can be observed well.

The caption says "Camouflaged 'Amagi' under attack(seen downward). Got the 3 direct and some close hits on July 24 and more several close hits on July 28, 1945, it had leaked and capsized."

I am beginning to wish to visit Mitsuko-jima someday.
On the way to the island from Osaka, I will also sure to visit Onomichi city where real size battleship "YAMATO" which was originally made for a movie is still displayed.

***************************

Thorlifter! Thank you for the compliment!

To tell you the truth, I am a fan of Boeing B-298) 
I would like to introduce more works on another opportunity in the near future.
Please keep in touch.

Nice day all!


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 12, 2008)

Real size "Yamato"

ttp://yumitakagaki.cocolog-nifty.com/itudemoyumi/images/DSC01205_4.JPG


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 12, 2008)

Would love to see that!


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 13, 2008)

Sorry, I can't find "Yamato" at Onomichi shipbuilder's yard any longer.
It has been displaced or - camouflaged perfectly!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 13, 2008)

So it has been sunk again.... ...


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 13, 2008)

OK that's one of the possibilities


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 14, 2008)

Wayne, your words often stimulate my desire for creation.
Thank you.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 15, 2008)

hey that looks cool!


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 15, 2008)

Wayne, Sorry for my frequent postings.
I don't know why but new image is coming up in my brains on this thread.

Please see the course of event for the time being.
I will be tired soon

Note: I have applied TERRAGEN software, a 3d terrain generator.
The battleship looks alike a battleship but it is merely an island on the
software. 3D effect by cross-eye viewing.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 16, 2008)

Don't be sorry, post all you want mate!...interesting stuff.

on the Amagi theme, I am currently building the Pit road Amagi, will post some progress images soon!


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 17, 2008)

Thank you Wayne.
A 3d singer for you


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 21, 2008)

Sunk Yamato in 3d stereo view.

Wayne, I will be looking forward to seeing your scale model Amagi but
please do not hurry. I always don't want to give any pressure to anybody
as I don't want to be done so either.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 21, 2008)

hey those are nice clear images...looks good.

I certainly won't hurry with the Amagi, but I will chip away at it.

It's a reasonable kit that requires a lot of work, that's for sure!


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 21, 2008)

Thank you Wayne.
If one can enjoy making something, it's HOBBY!!!


----------

